# Recommended Code Reader



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

I just had my first CEL show up at 36.5K, go figure. I picked up a cheap code reader and it will clear the CEL but the code just shows N/A. Can anyone recommend a good code reader for the CTD that will not cost me a heap? Thanks.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

What did you buy and how cheap was it? Never had a N/A display, but my reader will display "error" if the ignition isn't full on. If there are no codes stored it will display "no codes". It's an old Actron Pocket Scan Model CP9125 unit from the early 2000s and I paid $80 for it. Oddly enough, it's still available on the market today.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The Edge Insight is great, but it's not cheap.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been using my Ultragauge. It's actually a gauge (obviously), but it has the ability to read and clear codes (even pending codes). At $160 it's not the cheapest, but for all the functions it has, I think the price is very well worth it.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

If you have an Android...Get a Bluetooth OBDII Reader from amazon for $15 (there's a bunch of threads about it on here) and Torque Free App. You can read/clear codes, as well as use it's interface to display stats on your car.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> If you have an Android...Get a Bluetooth OBDII Reader from amazon for $15 (there's a bunch of threads about it on here) and Torque Free App. You can read/clear codes, as well as use it's interface to display stats on your car.


That's what I've been doing for the past 5 years or so. $15 Bluetooth and I use the paid version of the Torque app (like $3 or $5 download). It's done everything I need on the 5 cars I've used it on. I would like to get a file to read the Diesel-specific PIDs for our Cruze like re-gen state and the soot accumulation in the DPF, so hopefully somebody will write it, or I'll just have to write it myself and make it available.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> I would like to get a file to read the Diesel-specific PIDs for our Cruze like re-gen state and the soot accumulation in the DPF, so hopefully somebody will write it, or I'll just have to write it myself and make it available.


I don't have it myself, but from what I hear the Torque programmer seems to be open to adding things. If you can find out the codes and test, he might be willing to add it.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> I don't have it myself, but from what I hear the Torque programmer seems to be open to adding things. If you can find out the codes and test, he might be willing to add it.


It does have the ability to add things. It does so through a feature where you can download vehicle-specific PID sets that have been created by the app's creator or by other users. I'm hoping somebody creates one for the CTD or that I am able to put the time and research into accomplishing it myself.


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> What did you buy and how cheap was it? Never had a N/A display, but my reader will display "error" if the ignition isn't full on. If there are no codes stored it will display "no codes". It's an old Actron Pocket Scan Model CP9125 unit from the early 2000s and I paid $80 for it. Oddly enough, it's still available on the market today.


I spent 17 bucks on Autel Maxiscan ms300. I know, you pay for what you get! 

On my sons truck it worked fine but I cannot retrieve a code from my CTD. I can clear it but instead of a code I get n/a. I have made sure the ignition is all the way on but the result was the same. 

I have an I phone so I'm thinking about trying the Engine Link app paired with a WIFI Wireless OBD2 Auto Scanner Adapter Scan Tool for iPhone : http://www.amazon.com/ieGeek%C2%AE-Wireless-Scanner-Adapter-iPhone/dp/B00B3K2X4M/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1436485656&sr=1-1&keywords=WIFI+Wireless+OBD2+Auto+Scanner+Adapter+Scan+Tool+for+iPhone&pebp=1436485680363&perid=17DPT0CXRF3TPZCXBTFF 

Anyone have any experience with that setup?


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

diesel said:


> The Edge Insight is great, but it's not cheap.


What model Edge Insight do you have? Would you get the same model if you were buying one now?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

567Chief said:


> What model Edge Insight do you have? Would you get the same model if you were buying one now?


I have the CTS and have been very happy with it. Yes, I would buy the same one.


----------

